# What visa type for son who has turned 18 years?



## Bondnote (Dec 10, 2016)

I have a South African Permanent Residence Permit. My son was staying with me in South Africa - initially on a Visitors Visa Section 11 (1) (b) (iv) while I was still on a Quota work permit, then later on a study permit (Grade 8 -12). I have applied for permanent residence for him, and am still awaiting the outcome. 

The problem is he turns 18 in August. His study permit expires on 31 December when he finishes Grade 12. He wants to study at a university in SA. They only issue acceptance letters in February or March, at which point he can get another study permit to cover his years at university.

What permit can I get him in the meantime to cover the time from 1 January to the time that he can apply for a university study permit?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Bondnote said:


> I have a South African Permanent Residence Permit. My son was staying with me in South Africa - initially on a Visitors Visa Section 11 (1) (b) (iv) while I was still on a Quota work permit, then later on a study permit (Grade 8 -12). I have applied for permanent residence for him, and am still awaiting the outcome.
> 
> The problem is he turns 18 in August. His study permit expires on 31 December when he finishes Grade 12. He wants to study at a university in SA. They only issue acceptance letters in February or March, at which point he can get another study permit to cover his years at university.
> 
> What permit can I get him in the meantime to cover the time from 1 January to the time that he can apply for a university study permit?


 You will need to get him a dependent VISA to cover the gap period. His visa expiry dates are very unfortunate. Unfortunate on your part also because you will pay all those VFS amounts plus requirements amounts for a VISA he will use for a very short time. But just suck it up (take it on the chin) and do it. 

Alternatively, your son can leave SA before his VISA expires and return return as a visitor. If he lands at OR Tambo he will get 3 months visitors, because he is a son of a PR, he can apply for a new Study VISA from inside SA. But this is an even more expensive option because flights are expensive.


----------



## Bondnote (Dec 10, 2016)

jollem said:


> You will need to get him a dependent VISA to cover the gap period. His visa expiry dates are very unfortunate. Unfortunate on your part also because you will pay all those VFS amounts plus requirements amounts for a VISA he will use for a very short time. But just suck it up (take it on the chin) and do it.
> 
> Alternatively, your son can leave SA before his VISA expires and return return as a visitor. If he lands at OR Tambo he will get 3 months visitors, because he is a son of a PR, he can apply for a new Study VISA from inside SA. But this is an even more expensive option because flights are expensive.


Thanks a lot for responding Jollem. 

I am not sure whether to apply for Relative Visa or Visitor's Visa? And if it makes a difference. But will research further and see.


----------

